# Making Butt Boards



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The ones I bought are 6" x 47".


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. Do you guys think there's any benefit in going wider than 6"? I need to make these today.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's something from FHB, if case you haven't seen it yet. 
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/invisible-drywall-butt-joints.aspx


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If cutting with a circular saw (1/16" kerf) would make them either 5-15/16" or 6-3/8" wide to maximize a 4' x 8' sheet. Any width between about 6" and 7" will work. They are just used to give a slight recess to the seams.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I wound up making them 9" wide, like the above link.


----------

